# How do you clean your engine????



## creed (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok guys.. how & what do you use to keep your motor, diff's, and all the aluminum parts clean with out staining, spoting etc...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

There are a bunch of threads on cleaning this stuff. Just do a search

Here's one

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=11756&highlight=Cleaning+engine


----------

